# Ice Tea recipes



## Cruzz_33 (13/2/16)

How's it Guys and girls 

As the title states I'm looking to make an ICE tea ejuice something refreshing during these hot days.. I saw something on here a while ago about extracting tea in pg but can't find it again . So if anyone has clones or recipes they would like to share it would be much appreciated


----------



## Lingogrey (13/2/16)

Hi @Cruzz_33 

I've made some iced teas with various fruits (Pineapple, Papaya and Cantaloupe {all TFA} are those that I can remember), a hint of both Koolada and TFA Meringue, and the Rooibos concentrate available from Vapour Mountain and eCiggies before, but none of them turned out particularly good. The concentrate has quite a good true Rooibos flavour, but it is VERY weak and has to be used in high quantities to come through at all. 
If you are going to be using concentrates, Valley Vapour has FW Iced Tea in stock: http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/fw-iced-tea-flavour-concentrate/ and Skyblue has TFA Green tea, which might also work: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/TFA-Green-Tea-10ml (I haven't tried either)

The post that you are referring to on NET teas might be this one?



BumbleBee said:


> Yiannaki said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds yummy! How did you go about doing the extract on the tea?
> ...



in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-crazy-experiments.t11441/#post-222341

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (13/2/16)

@Lingogrey thanks dude you are a legend !! I could not find that post anywhere hahaha... and I'll be sure to try out those methods I defiantly thought koolada would be needed and then a flavour just wasn't sure how to get the "tea" flavour.
Has anyone maybe tried Vapour Mountains peach*2 roibos I think it is ?
Maybe you have @Rob Fisher since your love the xxx so much ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @Lingogrey thanks dude you are a legend !! I could not find that post anywhere hahaha... and I'll be sure to try out those methods I defiantly thought koolada would be needed and then a flavour just wasn't sure how to get the "tea" flavour.
> Has anyone maybe tried Vapour Mountains peach*2 roibos I think it is ?
> Maybe you have @Rob Fisher since your love the xxx so much ?



I haven't played with DIY yet (or again)... I'm going to start by adding concentrates to Menthol Ice and go from there.


----------



## Christos (13/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't played with DIY yet (or again)... I'm going to start by adding concentrates to Menthol Ice and go from there.


What worked for me initially when I started diy was to make every flavour in 10ml at the recommended percentage on the e-liquid-recipes.com website and then get a feel for the flavour. 
I then went in to mix the single flavours in 10ml 0 nic together to understand what each flavour I wanted to combine did to the other. In this way I got a feel for what I wanted to be prominent and what needed to be milder and what needed smoothing before attempting to mix 2 or 3 flavours together again in 10ml 0 nic until it was what I was after.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

